# M18 hammer drill



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

Just picked up a brand new m18 fuel hammer drill last night. Model 2704-20. I had the m12 fuel hammer drill but it just wasn’t powerful enough for some of these self feeding bits so I upgraded. A guy a work has the same drill with a 9.0 battery and the thing is a monster. It drills the Milwaukee switchblade bits like butter. Anyway i only have a 4.0 battery for it right now and tried drilling a 2 9/16 switch blade bit ( brand new) through a 2x6 and the thing wouldn’t make it through. Is this just because I don’t have the 9.0 battery?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Maybe you don't have the same drill? Are you using 1st low gear?

I have an old and used milwaukee and I can drill 4" holes in several 2x6 stacked together and anything else and all I had were XC batteries.

I do however use my preferred method of using hole saws which is a lot easier and a little safer. It also cuts though nails. I don't do new houses so no need to have quick track time.

I also bought the big hawg kit. I hate using them overhead, what a nightmare! horizontal or for floors are ok.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have 2 of the M18 2704 drills one for work and one for home. I use the 5AH battery. I also use switchblade self feed bits and it will do 2-9/16" just fine. 

It does occasionally happen that it needs to be in the lower gear if it's some old hard wood with a knot in it. 

I don't do too much new construction so I used to just use that drill for the few holes in remodel jobs, because it was faster and easier than my corded superhawg. I now do a little bit of new construction but not much and I bought a M18 superhawg and I love it.

The 2704 is a powerful drill and you should have no problems with it unless you have a very dull bit. The battery won't make a noticeable difference in power on that drill but just give you more fun time.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Use it in 1st gear and not in hammer drill mode. Hammer drill is for concrete


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

homeessential said:


> The simplest...


....Thing to do would be follow the rules and post an introduction as required before the ban hammer.

You sound like a spammer to me with your useless posts.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

To answer the OP’s question the battery is not your issue. Your drill will work the same with a 2ah battery as a 9. Only difference is how long it will last.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ....Thing to do would be follow the rules and post an introduction as required before the ban hammer.
> 
> You sound like a spammer to me with your useless posts.


It was cut and pasted from the internet


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy will get him. Sometimes I wish I had the access to view ip addresses... but just don’t have the time. Back when I worked for someone else I owned a 2A forum along with a private invite only military/leo forum. 

The private site was easy to manage membership. The 2A site I’d ban 6-10 a day before I implemented specific questions about gun ownership that any gun owner would know at registration.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I would sure hope the OP knows how to use a drill/hammer drill. I'm sure he is using it in regular drill mode and not hammer setting.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ya never know Dane... I only use the impact driver for screws and the hammer drill for drilling. Maybe just me. But it seems to work.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Ya never know Dane... I only use the impact driver for screws and the hammer drill for drilling. Maybe just me. But it seems to work.


I actually use my impact driver for both screws and small drill bits. I have impact rated drill bits that fit in the impact and are really good for drilling in metal. Hammer drill is only for drilling but use standard rotary drill setting for any wood drilling and hammer setting only for concrete drilling.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m late for the party, but I’m fashionably late, and I’m cool like that.
I’ve updated most of my powertools to M18. I can’t complain!(I have a few corded power tools, I use here and there)
I carry; 1 battery in each tool, + 2 charged batteries. 5 in total (XC-5.0)

This is M18 tools I have:
-Hammer drill- has great power!
-Sawzall- cuts- 4” castiron like butter
-Vacuum- has a washable filter!

As a service plumber, this pretty much covers my daily work load.

I’ll be adding these as I need them, and selling off my corded tools the next day.
-Hole Hawg(large)
-Jigsaw 
-Grinder


----------

